# السعي وطلب الله الحي - اطلبوا الرب فهو قريب، تمسكوا بوعده



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

إن الرب نفسه الذي هو الطريق والإله الحق تواضع ونزل نزولاً مهولاً، إذ من عظمة بهاء مجده الفائق أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد، لأنه من أجلنا صار هكذا وليس من أجل نفسه، لأنه هو افتقر لكي يغنينا بفقرة، وجاع لكي يشبعنا من خبزه الحي، وعطش لكي يسقينا من ماء الحياة، وها هو حاضر بوعد قطعه مؤكداً أنه سيكون حاضراً معنا في كل حين، ووعده أمين يحتاج إيمان حي بلا تشويش لكي نراه ونلمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة فنتذوق فعلها في قلبنا، وهو الذي نادى تعلوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين، تعالوا إليَّ أيها العطاش، فلماذا الآن لازلنا نأن في أنفسنا ونقول اين أنت يا رب ولماذا تخليت عني !!!


مع أننا نحن الذين تخلينا عنه لأننا لا نؤمن بكلمته الصادقة: أنا معكم !!!
فتعالوا أيها المحتاجون إلى التأديب ولازموا مدرسة الحكمة التي من فوق، فلماذا تعترفون بجهالتكم وتقفوا عند هذا الحدّ، لماذا تقولون في أنفسكم أننا غير صالحين أن نسير في طريق الله، ونحن غير مستحقين لهُ، فلماذا نفوسكم بهذا العطش ولا تحركون ساكناً !!!


المجيء لله لا يُكلف مالاً، يُكلف قليلاً من التعب الذي لا يُقاس بما نأخذه منه، هو يُنادي الكل [ تعالوا ] والكل سيتكلف فقط الذهاب إليه، وهو لا يطلب سعي القدمين بل يطلب سعي القلب إليه: [ يا ابني اعطيني قلبك ]، فهو ينتظر اشتياقات قلب يُريد لا مجرد عطايا تخص الجسد والأرضيات والماديات، بل يُريد من يسعى أن يُقيم شركة معه، فهو ليس في حاجة لعبيد بل ابناء !!!
فهو ليس محتاجاً لأحد يُعطيه شيئاً، لكنه يحتاج إناء يملأه، هو ليس بحاجة لأناس تخدمه لأنه لا يحتاج لخدمة قط، بل هو الذي خدمنا وأتى إلينا بنفسه لكي يعطينا ذاته، فالله لا يحتاجك ولا يحتاجني في شيء، بل نحن المحتاجين إليه في كل شيء، نحن نحتاجه أب لنا، نحتاج أن نحيا في حضنه. 
هو يسعى إلينا ولكننا لا نسعى إليه ونمكث مكتوفي الأيدي، الله لن يفعل لنا شيئاً غصب عنا أو يُجبرنا عليه لأنه يحترم حريتنا ويُقدر كل واحد فينا، بل علينا أن نتحرك نحن ونطلبه، لكن نطلبه لا بمجرد الشفتين وبتكاسل بل بصلوات لا تنقطع...


يا إخوتي فلنخلع عنا الصلوات الروتينية ونقف قليلاً بقلبنا ونتحرك بشوق داخلي عن رغبة وإرادة، نُعلن أننا نُريد الله الحي بجدية لكي نرى شيئاً من مجده، لا لكي نفتخر أننا رأينا ونكتفي أننا سمعنا، بل لكي نتعرف على من خلقنا كأب، ونتخذه حبيب لنا يشاركنا حياتنا ونشاركه حياته، لأنه سيعطينا من ملئه لكي نحيا بقوته، هو يطلب نفسي ونفسك ليس خارجاً عنه بل فيه لأنه سيجعلنا رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيته، وبيته يصير نحن أنفسنا...
لماذا نحرم أنفسنا من أبوة الله ونظل نشكي ونشتكي حالنا، ونظل نقول أين أنت يا رب، لقد آن أوان أن نؤمن ونطلب عن ثقة يقين أنه يسمع لنا، لأنه يسمع لخليقته التي على صورته، وأن كنا خطاة فهو يسمع بالأولى للخطاة وفجار الأرض الذين رفضوا الخطية وإنسانهم الميت الواقع تحت سلطان الموت وفساد الخطية، ويعلنون احتياجهم الخاص أمامه وحده طالبين اسمه العظيم القدوس..


افرحوا يا إخوتي برحمة الرب، ولا تسكتوا عن مدح اسمه، ولا تكفوا على ان تطلبوه وبشجاعة تقدموا إليه مستندين على رحمته ومحبته لجنسنا الضعيف، امسكوا وعده [ تعالوا إليَّ ] وطالبوه بتحقيق الوعد أنه لن يخرجكم خارجاً، وهذه هي الصلاة المقبولة هو التمسك بوعد الله الحي ونقول انت وعدت حقق لنا وعدك، نحن نؤمن فكمل إيماننا بإعلان مجدك لنا يا سيدنا الرب.
اعملوا عملكم هذا قبل فوات الأوان، والرب يجازيكم خيراً في أوانه، هذا إن تمسكتم به ووثقتم فيه، لأن الإيمان يُحرك السماء كلها، لأن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه، فالزانية التي انسكبت عند قديمة وغسلتهما بدموعها ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها صارت شائعة الصيت بمحبتها وإيمانها وثقتها فيه، لأنه جعل اسمها مكرم في الإنجيل، اما الفريسيين وحاملي وعود الله وحراس الناموس، رفضهم وعنفهم ووبخهم بشدة، وجعل اسمهم مخزي في الإنجيل، والخاطئ الذي قال [ الله ما ارحمني انا الخاطي ] نزل مبرر والفريسي الذي تمم كل الفرائض التي بحسب الناموس نزل مدان وغير مبرر قط لأنه اهتم بذاته وانحصر فيها ولم يطلب شركة الله، واللص الذي صرخ بثقة اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك الرب حقق له ما أراد وقال اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس، فاللص اعترف اعتراف الإيمان الحي فنال مجازاة عادلة، أما التلميذ (يهوذا) خان وباع سيده ومضى بعدم ثقة إذ كان ضميره يأنبه وخنق نفسه واهلكها أبدياً، فهيا بنا الآن *نربح أنفسنا في المسيح *ونقدم اعتراف حسن لأنه ينتظر كل واحد فينا يعترف به بفم قلبه ليستنير بنوره وينال مُجازاة تفوق كل ما أعطاه ويُعطيه لله من تقديمة قلب وإعلان حاجته إليه، لأنه سينال قوة سكنى الله في داخله... فافرحوا بالرب الآن وتعالوا إليه واطلبوا اسمه الآن وليس بعد قليل فيكون هو راحه نفوسكم.


ايها الثالوث القدوس الله الواحد الوحيد سيدنا 
أنت القدير وحدك الذي خلصتنا حسب التدبير الأزلي الذي لك
أيها الآب أنت أبي في ابنك الوحيد
مسيحك الذي لبس جسدي واصعدني إليك فيه حسب مسرتك
هذا الذي رفع نفسي مع كل خاطي وفاجر من الموت للحياة
هو يحب جنسنا الضعيف الفاني
يحبنا جداً فلبس جسدنا كرداء متحداً به بلا انفصال
فأخذ كل ما لنا ليُعطينا ما له وما هو له هولك، وما هو لك هو له
وأنت نفسك تحبنا لأنك دعوتنا أحباء فيه لتلبسنا مجده الذي أحاطنا به بقيامته
ومبتغاك أن نكون قديسين لتحل فينا مع ابنك الحبيب والروح القدس
لكي نكون منزلاً لك ومَقرّ سُكناك الخاص
فهلمَّ الآن يا سيدنا افتح أعيننا جميعاً على مجد بهاءك الفائق
اكسينا برّ مسيحك لكي نقف أمام مجدك ببهاءهُ الخاص وفي تقواه
لأن بدمه الكريم صرنا مقبولين عندك 
ولنا ثقة في الدخول إلى  محضرك البهي
لذلك الكل يُناجيك طالباً نورك القوي
لكي تُشرق علينا جميعاً بابنك الوحيد فنستنير
وبروحك القدوس تعطينا عطاياك المجيدة
لأننا به نصرخ إليك أبا أيها الآب
فاستجيب لنا لأنها مسرتك أن تعطينا مجدك وتعرفنا اسمك آمين


----------



## AdmanTios (26 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> المجيء لله لا يُكلف مالاً، يُكلف قليلاً من التعب الذي لا يُقاس بما نأخذه منه، هو يُنادي الكل [ تعالوا ] والكل سيتكلف فقط الذهاب إليه، وهو لا يطلب سعي القدمين بل يطلب سعي القلب إليه: [ يا ابني اعطيني قلبك ]، فهو ينتظر اشتياقات قلب يُريد لا مجرد عطايا تخص الجسد والأرضيات والماديات، بل يُريد من يسعى أن يُقيم شركة معه، فهو ليس في حاجة لعبيد بل ابناء !!!


​ 
*سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك القوية
أستاذنا الغالي .... مقولة و تأمُل و درس و عبرة
تدعو للدخول بالعمق ... نعم المجيئ لا يُكلف أموالاً
لكن هو القلب وحده هو المقياس و المعيار الحقيقي
و ها هو شخص رب المجد الساعي نحو القلب قائلاً
" **يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ، وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ  طُرُقِي "

آمين و حق و عادل ...... دوماً أنت يا الله
خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
و كل عمل صالح مُثمر يُمجد أسم رب القوات القدوس*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 سبتمبر 2013)

فتعالوا أيها المحتاجون إلى التأديب ولازموا مدرسة الحكمة التي من فوق، فلماذا تعترفون بجهالتكم وتقفوا عند هذا الحدّ، لماذا تقولون في أنفسكم أننا غير صالحين أن نسير في طريق الله، ونحن غير مستحقين لهُ، فلماذا نفوسكم بهذا العطش ولا تحركون ساكناً !!!
الرب يزيدك بنعمه وبكلمته الحية... التي تحي العظام الميته منا ومنهم .
وتهب لهم الحياة لمن هم اموات امام باب السماء الذي لازال مفتوح
لمن يريد الوصول الى ملكوت الله . وصلاتي الى الرب يسوع المسيح
ان ترتفع وتزيد أسماء المكتوبة في سفر الحياة وتتفتح أذانهم وأذهانهم المغلقة
اليوم هو الوقت المقبول ولم يبقى الكثير منه وغداً القريب ستكون الدينونة
فليهرب الجميع الى الحياة الأبدية وألا ستكون الخسارة أيظن أبدية .
 سعيد جداً أخي الحبيب لكتاباتك المميزة والرائعة دائماً وهي تفرحني كثيراً .
محبتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وتعبك في أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة دائماً 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك واحبائك بنعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد
 والمجد سيبقى لصاحب المجد العظيم ربنا وملكنا يسوع المسيح
 دائماً..وأبداً..آمين .
 ولنبقى دائماً نصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض​


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*
*
*
** نعم الحل الوحيد العودة الى الينبوع الصافي الكلي الصلاح والمحبة والحق والعذوبة والحلاوة
​اشكر طرحك الرائع استاذ ايمن
*​ * عين الله تحرسك وتحفظ خطاك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## اليعازر (26 سبتمبر 2013)

أخي ايمن دروسك ماءٌ حي يروي عطشنا ويغسل قلوبنا..

فهنيئاً لنا وجودك معنا ، وهنيئاً لك خدمتك المباركة.

.


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي القدوس الذي وهبنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة التي بها جعلنا شركاء طبعه إذ زرع مجده فينا وصار لنا قوة حياة لا تزول، يهبكم سيل جارف من النعمة مع فرح الحياة الجديدة التي نلناها من فيضه الخاص علينا كلنا، وصلوا لأجلي كثيراً، كونوا معافين آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (26 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بغنى مجد حلاوة حضوره الفائق آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
مش لقادر اعلق علية 
بس بقول ان الكلام المكتوب يشبة ينبوع ماء حي او جاري يروي القلوب العطشى 
ويشجع النفس المبتعدة للجوء الي الله الحي 
ربنا يباركك علي تعب محبتك الغالية 
ويعطيك نعة فوق نعمة 
ويمنحك سلامة 
​


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ينبوع الحكمة وكلمة المشورة، السيل الجارف الذي يكتسح كل شيء ويُنقي ويغسل القلب
ينسكب في قلبك وقلب كل من يطلب اسم الله الحي بلا كلل أو ملل
لأنه يسمع لضعفنا ويستجيب لنا، ولنُصلي لبضنا البعض
كن معافي أيها الأخ المحبوب في كنيسة الله
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن موضوع فوق الرائع 
فعلا كالماء الذى يروى العطشان *
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

> فهلمَّ الآن يا سيدنا افتح أعيننا جميعاً على مجد بهاءك الفائق
> اكسينا برّ مسيحك لكي نقف أمام مجدك ببهاءهُ الخاص وفي تقواه


اميــ+ــــن
درس رائع استاذي الغالي
اشكرك كثيرا
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي كاسي الخليقة بعمل مجده يكسينا معاً ببره الخاص آمين
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا الحي ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لماذا نحرم أنفسنا  من أبوة الله ونظل نشكي ونشتكي حالنا، ونظل نقول أين أنت يا رب، لقد آن  أوان أن نؤمن ونطلب عن ثقة يقين أنه يسمع لنا، لأنه يسمع لخليقته التي على  صورته، وأن كنا خطاة فهو يسمع بالأولى للخطاة وفجار الأرض الذين رفضوا  الخطية وإنسانهم الميت الواقع تحت سلطان الموت وفساد الخطية، ويعلنون  احتياجهم الخاص أمامه وحده طالبين اسمه العظيم القدوس..

يستحق اكثر من تقييم الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي الغالي

​


----------



## happy angel (27 سبتمبر 2013)

> *افرحوا يا إخوتي برحمة الرب، ولا تسكتوا عن مدح اسمه، ولا تكفوا على ان تطلبوه وبشجاعة تقدموا إليه مستندين على رحمته ومحبته لجنسنا الضعيف، امسكوا وعده [ تعالوا إليَّ ] وطالبوه بتحقيق الوعد أنه لن يخرجكم خارجاً، وهذه هي الصلاة المقبولة هو التمسك بوعد الله الحي ونقول انت وعدت حقق لنا وعدك، نحن نؤمن فكمل إيماننا بإعلان مجدك لنا يا سيدنا الرب.*​


*
موضوع معزى جدااا اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## aymonded (27 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يُعزيكم بإظهار نور وجهه في قلوبكم وقلب كل من يطلب اسمه متمسكاً بوعده، فهو أمين لا ينكر نفسه بل يعلنها لطالبيه من كل قلبهم، كونوا دائماً مُعافين باسمه القدوس آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الاستاذ/ ايمن
دورسك لنا هى قبلة الحياة لاننا عطشان جدا للحياة الروحية
اشعر كم انا محروم من النعم الروحية
الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## aymonded (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ويحفظ حياتك أبي الحبيب ويعطيك الغذاء الحي في حينه الحسن
لأنه لا يترك أحد جوعان لبره ولا يشبعه، أو يترك أحد عطشان لماء الحياة ولا يرويه
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك حق نقول احنا خطاه وغير مستحقين لكن مش هنتوب دلوقتى 
ليه هى التوبه بتكلف ايه او الرجوع لوضعى الطبيعى المخلوق فيه 
هيكلفنى ايه هو مش عايز غير قلبى وبس وهو هيكمل معايا 
لكن مش هيجبرنى انى احبه وارجع لحضنه 
لأنه بيحترم اردتى مهما ان كانت 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى كلام يلمس القلب على طول


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يلبسنا قوة التوبة لبساً لكي نحيا له بإخلاص المحبة آمين
​


----------

